# posting pics



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I tried to copy and paste some pics today but I couldn't for some reason. How do you post pics on this forum?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Open an account on Photobucket.com, it's great!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks 

I guess the forum settings don't allow to copy and paste


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I just replanted one of my tanks  

I will have some pics posted soon


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

You can also upload 5 meg worth pics to the forum site under your own "Member Gallery" and link to them in your posts. Assuming you resize your pics and don't post full size 10 mpixel shots, you can probably store quite a few pics. Your pics will be attached to your account here and maybe less likely to be deleted in the future leaving your post with blanks where the pics were...

From the site main page, you can click on *View Member Photo Galleries*. Then, in the top right corner, under Log Out you'll see the *Upload Photos* link...pretty straightforward after that...


----------

